# Some of our pumpkin designs...



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

As the title says:





































:voorhees:


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Good job - they look great! I can practically smell burnt pumpkin.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice .. I like the first one the most


----------



## zumbee (Sep 27, 2008)

awesome i love the clownish one


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite is the big pumpkin eating the little one.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They all look great... the last one is similar to the ones I'm doing this year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool pumpkins...
the first one great


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the one that is eating the baby.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I did a cannibal pumpkin myself this year.

Sorry its a crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

lol.. nice!


----------

